# Need Help



## Mour (Feb 16, 2011)

N.B Sorry for the long post, I tried to make it as short as possible.

I am new to this forum and the whole idea of forum but after I asked people around they told me your solution is to search online and act as we geeks do so I thought to start by forums.

My problem is with finding work and passing interviews. I graduated February 2010 as Electronics and Communication Engineer with 3.64 GPA. I am a kind of guy who prefer not to ask or depend on others and do everything by my self. I applied over the internet for vodafone, orange and Nile University.

My first interview was with vodafone for Customer Care position for uk customers. I passed the telephone interview, the HR interview but didn't pass the technical interview (their answer was we will call you).

Second was an interview with orange for a voice support engineer position. I passed the first interview with 3 papers IQ, English and Technical tests plus one or two hours HR interview with Engineer from level 1. Then I passed the second interview which was in the British council. I didn't pass the third interview. It was with the Head of level 1. Few of the questions were did you take any courses which was no for my answer, Do you have any one you know in our company or do you know how things work here? my answer was I met the guy who made interview with me last time and I told him what I know about the position. (after 3 months I got a mail sorry we didn't accept you)

Then nile university It was before last ramadan. They told me we will call you for an interview. During ramadan I got no calls so I thought may be because of ramadan and we are short in time I will call after. After the feast I called them and their answer we don't know why we passed your name but we are very sorry and you can call us next year the same month at September. 

Then Interview with subcontractor that was advised to me by students graduated a semester later than me. The job was IT help desk in Vodafone. I passed the phone interview but not the technical interview. In the technical interview I answered the technical questions but not the situation questions. As I remember 2 questions were How to explain to a 10 years old boy a technical problem like website microsoft doesn't work on your PC and how to solve it. Another question If you have a phone call with customer and a friend beside you having another call with another customer, you know what is the solution for his problem and want to help what are you going to do?

Vodafone called me one more time, asking for a business interview for the same job I did before (Customer care for uk customers). I struggled answering the question asked about my weak and strength points. Another question if a customer have a technical problem how are you going to solve it, I explained a previous situation happened to me but I was like saying in the middle ah uh oh aaa and the expressions on their faces showed me that I am not going to be accepted.

Now After all this experience in interviews, I feel I am not wanted although I was one of the good hard working students doing many extracurricular activities. I am trying to apply for master degree abroad with a minimum cost as well. I will be glad If you have any online that can help me with how to pass interviews in Egypt, Another companies to apply for and for more opportunities abroad opportunities.

Thank you for taking the time to read it


----------

